# Lawnmower blade marks in grass



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Might check if all the wheels are set to the same height.


----------



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

Daniel Holzman said:


> Might check if all the wheels are set to the same height.


Checked the mower, wheels are set even.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Bent blade can cause that--


----------



## Jeeps (Apr 12, 2012)

Check your blade sharpness.....


----------



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

I'll check the blade to see if it may be bent. Blade was sharpened about 7-8 cuts ago. However the turf in the front has much more sand in it which can dull the blade quickly.


----------



## lowvolter (Dec 1, 2011)

was the grass extremely wet...or long when you cut it? If you are mowing to the "sand"...you may be cutting it a bit low. You want to set your mower to only cut about 1/3 of the blade per mowing.


----------



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

lowvolter said:


> was the grass extremely wet...or long when you cut it? If you are mowing to the "sand"...you may be cutting it a bit low. You want to set your mower to only cut about 1/3 of the blade per mowing.


Some area may have been a little damp and high. I don't cut that low. It's bermuda and i keep it at about 2".


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

blade is upside down?


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

The best bet would be that the wheel height is off somewhere....that or your blade is not leveled, which could be because it is bent or loose.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

You are walking too fast or the engine is not up to full throttle.

For a given RPM the blade makes only so many swipes per second. Only the outer two inches of the blade does the cutting, and also may not do a good job if the blade is rotating too slowly. If you walk faster than two inches per blade half revolution then there can be uncut grass.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

asbury park said:


> It's bermuda and i keep it at about 2"


Bermuda grass does not cut well with a rotary mower, that's why golf courses don't use them. To cut Bermuda properly you need a reel mower. Something like this: http://www.mclanemower.com/reelmowers.asp or depending on the size of your lawn you could use one like this: http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Yard-and-Garden/Reel-Mowers with the bonus that you get exercise also!:thumbsup:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Msradell said:


> Bermuda grass does not cut well with a rotary mower, that's why golf courses don't use them. To cut Bermuda properly you need a reel mower. Something like this: http://www.mclanemower.com/reelmowers.asp or depending on the size of your lawn you could use one like this: http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Yard-and-Garden/Reel-Mowers with the bonus that you get exercise also!:thumbsup:


Ditto on the reel mower suggestion for Bermuda, bent grass, etc. It is very hard to set a rotary mower low enough to cut such grass without it dishing with every surface imperfection on wheel hits.


----------



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

Why would it happen this time and not in the previous cuts on the lawn?


----------

